# Automated, regulated Salt & Pepper Sprinkler:



## paxi (Oct 9, 2012)

I operate a small burger restaurant. Currently, we just simply salt and pepper our patties. We're looking to franchise out and in order to maintain quality i'm finalizing SOP's that would ensure quality control. Right now the Salt and Pepper is sprinkled from a normal sprinkle and there is a human element involved in how much is dispensed on the patties.

I was just wondering if there are any pre made salt and pepper sprinklers for patties that can be used that dispense an equal amount each time they're used? 

Can i develop an equipment to serve the purpose?


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

Create a base ratio to use and pit the mix in dredges


----------



## paxi (Oct 9, 2012)

No - i want an equal amount of the seasoning to be dispensed on each patty, so i was wondering if there are any tools that deposit an equal amount of seasoning by pressing a button?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Make up 25/50 lb bags of your special seasoning to sell to the franchises.

Train the owner/cook how many shakes to use from one of these.

If when you are making a visit to a store the burgers are not consistent... retrain the owner.

Should be in the contract re consistency issues and what will be done to correct them.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

paxi said:


> No - i want an equal amount of the seasoning to be dispensed on each patty, so i was wondering if there are any tools that deposit an equal amount of sauce by pressing a button?


Same thing with the sauce.

Have them use a predetermined amt of sauce from a small ice cream type scoop.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

flipflopgirl said:


> Make up 25/50 lb bags of your special seasoning to sell to the franchises.
> 
> Train the owner/cook how many shakes to use from one of these.
> 
> ...


Last time I looked MickyDs uses one of these for the French fries.

mimi


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

I get the impression you're trying to deliver a product at the same level of consistency as a McDonalds? Having never worked at a McD's or any other type of fast food operation, I can't provide insight to what secret they have developed. However, "looking through the window" I can only guess that they've spent millions to develop proprietary equipment to produce that level of consistency. I do say consistency rather than quality because it's a reality that when when you start to franchise and develop a brand that is idiot proof, you are not really talking quality. It then becomes a bag-in-box cookie cutter operation. Nothing wrong but not my cup of tea. That in mind, the biggest drawback is the Franchisee will not be employing people that will be allowed to take a vested interest in the success of the operation. There's no creativity, no room for adjustment, no outside the box thinking.

To make the difference in the people follow the procedure and recipe's to a tee, you need to create a culture based on what you do at your current operation. I'd invest all your effort and time as well as funds in training your people rather than trying to find the best way to dispense salt and pepper or sauces since you already have a system that works. That's what will ensure the product made at the franchise level will be even remotely similar.

Sonoco makes something called an Accusalt. There is a picture below. I'm not sure the expense involved or what you need to do or who to contact but since they make this product already, all it might need is an adjustment to the amount it dispenses.

Again, I personally believe your going to make this work better through training but hope this helps.


----------



## paxi (Oct 9, 2012)

flipflopgirl said:


> Same thing with the sauce.
> Have them use a predetermined amt of sauce from a small ice cream type scoop.
> 
> mimi


Sorry I meant "seasoning" and not sauce. Is there not a portion pal type solution for seasonings?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Use a sauce gun for sauce.  A salt and pepper dispenser like that shown.


----------



## paxi (Oct 9, 2012)

flipflopgirl said:


> Make up 25/50 lb bags of your special seasoning to sell to the franchises.
> Train the owner/cook how many shakes to use from one of these.
> If when you are making a visit to a store the burgers are not consistent... retrain the owner.
> Should be in the contract re consistency issues and what will be done to correct them.
> ...


The issue with using one of these is that the amount dispensed each time you shake them isn't uniform.

The ones that McDOnalds uses for the fries is slightly different. If you shake it once, it deposits a small pre fixed amount in a "pocket" which is dispensed when it is shaken again.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

paxi said:


> flipflopgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Make up 25/50 lb bags of your special seasoning to sell to the franchises.
> ...


Did not know.

Ok.

I received as a gift once a pepper grinder that dispensed a measured amt every time this two part handle was squeezed.

Have you tried one of those?

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

oldschool took the words right from my mouth.

Training is key.

mimi


----------



## paxi (Oct 9, 2012)

"To make the difference in the people follow the procedure and recipe's to a tee, you need to create a culture based on what you do at your current operation. I'd invest all your effort and time as well as funds in training your people rather than trying to find the best way to dispense salt and pepper or sauces since you already have a system that works. That's what will ensure the product made at the franchise level will be even remotely similar."

I wholeheartedly agree with this  . However, investing in equipment that would ensure uniformity of the product helps as well and i'm aiming high and it is little details like these that do end up making a difference.


flipflopgirl said:


> Did not know.
> 
> Ok.
> 
> ...


Nope - haven't seen anything of that sort - would you have a picture that you could share?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Found it on Amazon.com......
Chef'n PepperBall.
Made of plastic but maybe you could find a like product made a bit sturdier .

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Just my evil twin the micro manager here /img/vbsmilies/smilies/talker.gif .

You can prolly figger this out on your own but just because there is pepper in that tool there is no reason you cannot fill it with your wished for salt and pepper ratio.

Just use a salt with a larger crystal.

m.


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

That can with the holes IS a dredge


----------



## paxi (Oct 9, 2012)

flipflopgirl said:


> Found it on Amazon.com......
> Chef'n PepperBall.
> Made of plastic but maybe you could find a like product made a bit sturdier .
> 
> mimi


Thanks! Will order one of these and see how they work.


----------

